# Whitescreen bei Spielstart



## Roovy (27. Dez 2016)

Ich habe ein kleines Testspiel erstellt. Meine Render-Methode nutzt das Grafikobjekt eines JPanel's um ein BufferedImage zu zeichnen und übergibt dessen Grafikobjekt an den GameState, der aktuell gerendert werden soll.
Vom Programmstart bis zum Start der Render-Methode liegen nur einige dutzend Millisekunden (wenn überhaupt), dennoch erscheint beim Starten des Spiels ein Fenster mit weißem Hintergrund (JPanel.setBackground(Color.white)) und erst nach ein bis zwei Sekunden erscheint das wirkliche Bild. Dabei funktioniert alles andere (Bsp. Input) während dieses Weißbildes.
Hier das Programm: LINK (mega.nz)
Kann ich etwas daran ändern?


----------

